# What do you do all winter whilst abroad ???



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, 

We have just spent our first two weeks of a six month stay at camping Marjal, in this time we have attended two quizes, had a fancy dress party, been on bike rides, been out for a couple of lunches, spent time in the gym, attended an Italian themed evening where we danced the night away, and had a couple of pitch parties, this afternoon it is ladies who lunch day and on Wednesday we have a welcome to Marjal party and a wedding. 

If it goes on like this we will need a holiday when we get home    

What do you get up to when you are away for the winter ??? 

Cavaqueen


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"What do you get up to when you are away for the winter ???"

None of your business!!!!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

pippin said:


> "What do you get up to when you are away for the winter ???"
> 
> None of your business!!!!


No wonder the Gov is cracking down on family allowances !! :lol:


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Sorry if you were offended by my question Pippin, I was just wondering what people get up to, if you didn't like the topic, why didn't you just ignore it ????

Cavaqueen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I don't know about over-wintering but when we're touring I never seem to have time to do half the things I plan. I set off this summer with a patchwork project, genealogy files to update and sort, Easter's blog to write, photos to title and sort, odd bits of upholstery in the van to repair and a Kindle full of new books. 

I've not done most of it and yet we seemed to be pretty well occupied all day !

G


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

pippin said:


> "What do you get up to when you are away for the winter ???"
> 
> None of your business!!!!


You must have stronger springs on your MH than I have.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Cavaqueen - I was not offended by your post.

My response was more tongue in cheek - on the lines of consenting adults in private (almost!).


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I think pippin is going to have a crash course on using emotions..

:wink: :lol: 

My view was that it was meant as tongue in cheek... BUt you never know... Some grumpy buggers about... :lol: :lol:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Oh how it brings a tear to my eye to say this but we spend most of our winter finding somewhere in the shade to sit and drink our wine while waiting for the grilled calamari to arrive.

Well, wine and calamari are much better ways to spend our winter fuel payment than on gas and electric heating.

I know, I know - that's not what it's intended for but we get very few perks coming our way so we grab any that come within reach.

Having said that, I also spend much time plotting and planning our Spring tour of Europe.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Tonka - I am glad that you didn't call me a grumpy *old* bugger!!

"emotions" (sic) - I have plenty of those but as for emoticons I tend to use exclamation marks to indicate lack of seriousness!!!!!!

Oh, alright then     :lol: 8) :? 8O :x    :wink: :roll: :twisted:

Actually Lynda and I have often wondered how we would get through an extended winter period abroad in the MH.
The consensus is that we would be bored out of our minds.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Usually Andrew learns a new sport, this year its Kite Surfing. 

We both try to learn an new language or consolidate on one we know. 

Always try places new and explore places we have never been. 

Read, talk, enjoy our own or the company of others, and learn from their experiences.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> If it goes on like this we will need a holiday when we get home
> What do you get up to when you are away for the winter ???
> Cavaqueen


You need A LAWN.....!!!!!

Ray.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Which Marjal site are you at?
If it's the old one, you could buy me a drink. We will be down there for Christmas! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

while home in dear old blighty working hard ( :lol: ) all winter long - I'll just plan next years fortnight escape.

But no way could I just be on a site for "winter" I'd die from boredom

for me it's the journey not the destination and so we'd hop from place to place - that's why it's called a MOBILE Home


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

tonyt said:


> Oh how it brings a tear to my eye to say this but we spend most of our winter finding somewhere in the shade to sit and drink our wine while waiting for the grilled calamari to arrive.
> 
> Well, wine and calamari are much better ways to spend our winter fuel payment than on gas and electric heating.
> 
> ...


Tony

If you get bored switch to octopus and ouzo! :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

AndrewandShirley said:


> Read, talk, enjoy our own or the company of others, and learn from their experiences.


In the whole month we knew you in Morocco I don't think I saw you sit down for longer than 5 minutes at a stretch ! Keep truckin' and writing the blog please. Hope you're both now feeling a little less " loose" ( to put it delicately !)

G


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

> for me it's the journey not the destination and so we'd hop from place to place - that's why it's called a MOBILE Home


Nooooo! Motorhome, campervan or Motor-caravan but not mobile home, please!!!


(mobile homes are comfortable but the mileage is rubbish


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

cavaqueen said:


> Hi there,
> 
> We have just spent our first two weeks of a six month stay at camping Marjal, in this time we have attended two quizes, had a fancy dress party, been on bike rides, been out for a couple of lunches, spent time in the gym, attended an Italian themed evening where we danced the night away, and had a couple of pitch parties, this afternoon it is ladies who lunch day and on Wednesday we have a welcome to Marjal party and a wedding.
> 
> ...


Sorry Cavaqueen, I must be a miserable old git as the above sounds far too cluby for me  
I would much prefer to explore the surrounding area, obviously having the odd chat with other M/H ers but not getting too tied down with daily activities. Probably I am anti social :lol: I do like others company, but not all the time and I am also quite happy to be on my own.
To be honest, I would hate to be on a huge site with all the activities, I much prefer small and intimate (not too intimate)  
But, I also appreciate we are not all alike.
Have a great time


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Mostly catching these









And occasionally catching these









I definitely wont be sitting on a beach or going shopping. :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

What do they taste like? I guess you need a big bag of chips to go with them.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"I definitely won't be sitting on a beach"

From the look of those pictures you *are* on a beach!


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

River Ebro? Or the Segre near Mequinenza? My best is 172lb from there.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Jimbost said:


> River Ebro? Or the Segre near Mequinenza? My best is 172lb from there.


Hi.

That's a tiddler mine was just over 175lb :lol: :lol: :lol:

Its where the Segre and Ebro meet just under the castle, 1st peg on the lay bye

ray.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Like Grath, we travel and find loads of interesting people doing the same thing.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Like Ray, fishing mainly, planning the next stopping place (with fishing), trundle around a few chateaus, take the dog out. Play online chess, look forward to a relaxing lunch :?


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

BwB said:


> > for me it's the journey not the destination and so we'd hop from place to place - that's why it's called a MOBILE Home
> 
> 
> Nooooo! Motorhome, campervan or Motor-caravan but not mobile home, please!!!
> ...


yep, typed faster than my brain worked but noticed too late to edit


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

rayrecrok said:


> Jimbost said:
> 
> 
> > River Ebro? Or the Segre near Mequinenza? My best is 172lb from there.
> ...


Cracking fish, I have fished the same swim a few times now. Now we have the motorhome planning a visit there for some Carping next winter.


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Came across this guy who, having lost his wife, had decided to keep going. His daughter kept telling him that he was too old to be traveling and what did he do all day, anyway?
He told me "I have just sent her an email explaining that it is 100 feet from my van to the rubbish bin. That is an hour's journey!"

It has just taken me 1.5 hours to walk 100 yards from reception to my pitch...

Patrick


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi DJP,

Yes we are on the old site at Guardamar, look forward to meeting you at Christmas, of course I will buy you a drink, water is your tipple isnt it ????????/

Cavaqueen


----------

